

Facebook promises privacy changes after Irish audit - kjf
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/breaking/2011/1221/breaking36.html

======
pnathan
"Sorry baby, I won't do it again" is what I always think of when Facebook says
something about privacy.

